
Show HN: Improve your English pronunciation – 1000 words - demystified
https://www.englishinterstellar.com/za/evfcvnxl/eis101-pronunciation-by-topic.html
======
sebst
Some words I spoke seem not to be recognized, even though my pronunciation
should not be that far away.

Then I clicked on "TEA" to see if there is some guidance... It was. According
to the computer voice the right pronunciation of "TEA" is "T-E-A" rather than
"tea". So, I guess, some word patterns are not correct in the system?

~~~
diminish
Thanks for the invaluable feedback.

Click on any text and Google web speech synthesis is used to pronounce that
word in American English. Maybe the pronunciation is not perfect. Btw are you
native ? if so or not do you speak American english accent or other?

~~~
sebst
No, not a native speaker. I would consider my accent to be more British than
American, but that should not make such a difference for easy words like
"Wrist", "Fist", ... which gave me -1 points while I got a near 100 score on
an accidental cough ;)

~~~
diminish
Omg, Do you remember which word was understood as cough?

~~~
sebst
I'm afraid, I cannot remember, but I guess it was in one of the first
sections, so maybe "wrist"…?

------
demystified
Co-founder here. Just created 200 sets of words with HTML 5. Still in early
phase, works only in Chrome - as only Chrome supports web speech API at the
moment. We appreciate your feedback.

------
victoriap
I wouldn't notice I had to tap on words to hear how they sound. Is there a way
I can search by words or see which words I have trouble with?

~~~
b_a_y
A button with a bar chart icon exists under the test. You can see your word
score when you press it.

